# Iron on label or screenprinted?



## txpatrick (Mar 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the best way in their experience was? I am going to do my own label since I will be purchasing tear away tag shirts. 

I see I have two options. I could buy iron on labels and do them myself or I could have the screenprinter do that. 

Can this iron on label just be my company logo? 
Is this expensive to have the screenprinter do and about how much would that run me. 

Last question, does anyone know Article.1's minimum order?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can this iron on label just be my company logo?


The label requires certain information to be included by law. Check out this post for more info.



> Is this expensive to have the screenprinter do and about how much would that run me


If you talk to a few screen printers in your area, they should be able to give you specific quotes. I think it'll probably range around .30 - $1 depending on what you put.



> Last question, does anyone know Article.1's minimum order?


I don't think they have one as long as you setup a wholesale account with them. They do give discounts if you buy by the dozen or case.


----------



## txpatrick (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow. I think it is better to go with having lables being screenprinted if that's how much it costs instead of me doing the ironing. The label co. I found for thermal heat transfer labels is $545/1000. That seems very expensive.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

txpatrick said:


> I found for thermal heat transfer labels is $545/1000. That seems very expensive.


I don't know how much iron-in labels usually go for, but that's definitely way more expensive than woven labels to be sewn in (which still leaves you with the cost of sewing them in, so it's not totally comparable).


----------

